# emerge --sync klappt nicht wie beschrieben ;)

## criseas

Heyho, ich bin es mal wieder  :Smile: .

ich bin im Handbuch bei Punkt 6.b.

Ich wollte den Portage tree Updaten, nur irgendwie Funktioneirt das nicht so ganz. 

Ich Post euch mal die komplette Ausgabe vlt seht ihr den Fehler ja Adhoc  :Smile: .

```
emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://87.106.91.70/gentoo/...

Willkommen auf dem mirror von linux-de.org.

Falls du Probleme oder Fragen hast -> admin@de-mirror.org 

Hier sind ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Module syncen kannst:

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module> <localpath>

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module> <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

Diese Module sind im Moment Verfuegbar:

receiving incremental file list

rsync: change_dir "/metadata" (in gentoo) failed: No such file or directory (2)

Number of files: 0

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 0 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 1

Total bytes sent: 47

Total bytes received: 6

sent 47 bytes  received 6 bytes  3.93 bytes/sec

total size is 0  speedup is 0.00

Willkommen auf dem mirror von linux-de.org.

Falls du Probleme oder Fragen hast -> admin@de-mirror.org 

Hier sind ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Module syncen kannst:

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module> <localpath>

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module> <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

Diese Module sind im Moment Verfuegbar:

receiving incremental file list

experimental/.timestamp-experimental.x

experimental/alpha/livecd/

experimental/alpha/livecd/livecd-alpha-installer-2006.1.iso

io timeout after 180 seconds -- exiting

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(200) [receiver=3.0.6]

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (100 bytes received so far) [generator]

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(600) [generator=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: [Errno -2] Name or service not known

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/

Willkommen auf dem mirror von linux-de.org.

Falls du Probleme oder Fragen hast -> admin@de-mirror.org 

Hier sind ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Module syncen kannst:

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module> <localpath>

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module> <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

Diese Module sind im Moment Verfuegbar:

receiving incremental file list

rsync: change_dir "/metadata" (in gentoo) failed: No such file or directory (2)

Number of files: 0

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 0 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 1

Total bytes sent: 47

Total bytes received: 6

sent 47 bytes  received 6 bytes  35.33 bytes/sec

total size is 0  speedup is 0.00

Willkommen auf dem mirror von linux-de.org.

Falls du Probleme oder Fragen hast -> admin@de-mirror.org 

Hier sind ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Module syncen kannst:

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module> <localpath>

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module> <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

Diese Module sind im Moment Verfuegbar:

receiving incremental file list

experimental/alpha/livecd/

experimental/alpha/livecd/livecd-alpha-installer-2006.1.iso

rsync: read error: Connection reset by peer (104)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(759) [receiver=3.0.6]

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (100 bytes received so far) [generator]

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(600) [generator=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://87.106.91.70/gentoo/

Willkommen auf dem mirror von linux-de.org.

Falls du Probleme oder Fragen hast -> admin@de-mirror.org 

Hier sind ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Module syncen kannst:

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module> <localpath>

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module> <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

Diese Module sind im Moment Verfuegbar:

receiving incremental file list

rsync: change_dir "/metadata" (in gentoo) failed: No such file or directory (2)

Number of files: 0

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 0 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 1

Total bytes sent: 47

Total bytes received: 6

sent 47 bytes  received 6 bytes  21.20 bytes/sec

total size is 0  speedup is 0.00

Willkommen auf dem mirror von linux-de.org.

Falls du Probleme oder Fragen hast -> admin@de-mirror.org 

Hier sind ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Module syncen kannst:

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module> <localpath>

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module> <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

Diese Module sind im Moment Verfuegbar:

receiving incremental file list

experimental/alpha/livecd/

experimental/alpha/livecd/livecd-alpha-installer-2006.1.iso

io timeout after 181 seconds -- exiting

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(200) [receiver=3.0.6]

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (100 bytes received so far) [generator]

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(600) [generator=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://87.106.91.70/gentoo/

Willkommen auf dem mirror von linux-de.org.

Falls du Probleme oder Fragen hast -> admin@de-mirror.org 

Hier sind ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Module syncen kannst:

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module> <localpath>

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module> <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

Diese Module sind im Moment Verfuegbar:

receiving incremental file list

rsync: change_dir "/metadata" (in gentoo) failed: No such file or directory (2)

Number of files: 0

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 0 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 1

Total bytes sent: 47

Total bytes received: 6

sent 47 bytes  received 6 bytes  35.33 bytes/sec

total size is 0  speedup is 0.00

Willkommen auf dem mirror von linux-de.org.

Falls du Probleme oder Fragen hast -> admin@de-mirror.org 

Hier sind ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Module syncen kannst:

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module> <localpath>

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module> <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

Diese Module sind im Moment Verfuegbar:

receiving incremental file list

experimental/alpha/livecd/

experimental/alpha/livecd/livecd-alpha-installer-2006.1.iso

^C

Exiting on signal 2

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(544) [receiver=3.0.6]

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(544) [generator=3.0.6]

```

----------

## Evildad

Hi, 

poste mal deine make.conf.

----------

## SvenFischer

Sicher, das der erste portage-tree korrekt an die richtige Stelle entpackt wurde. Nur wenn der da ist, sollte auch ein sync klappen

----------

## criseas

Die Make.conf:

```
cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Anzahl an Kompilierungen parallel, hier 2.

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

# Gentoo Mirror auswahl

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

# RESYNC zum Aktuallisieren des Portage Tree

SYNC="rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

# Festlegen der Sprachen

LINGUAS="de en"

```

Wegen dem Snapshot entpacken:

```
ls /usr/portage/

experimental  grp  releases  snapshots

```

ein ls im odner /usr/portage/

ich habe den Snapshot in /usr/ entpackt

----------

## Josef.95

Hm...

ich kann mir momentan keinen Reim draus machen wie du zu 

```
ls /usr/portage/

experimental  grp  releases  snapshots 
```

gekommen bist...  :Confused: 

ist deine Gentoo Installation evtl. von einer uralten LiveCd kopiert worden?

oder hattest du einen aktuellen stage3 Tarball verwendet?

/edit:

Ahrrrg

 *Quote:*   

> livecd-alpha-installer-2006.1.iso 

 Oje..., war das beabsichtigt?

Was hast du genau vor?

Wenn du da nun auf dieser uralten Installation einen aktuellen Portage Tree synchronisiert,

puh.., das wird nicht ganz einfach ein Update zu fahren, oder noch Software zu installieren.

Magst du mal ein wenig beschreiben was du vorhast,

wolltest du ein Gentoo neu installieren

oder dieses jetzt installierte (ohne Internet) so belassen?

----------

## criseas

Hmm ich habe den aktuellen Tarball runtergeladen für Stage 3,

den Snapshot und Tarball hab ich von

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml

mit diesem Mirror

de-mirror.org (http)

de-mirror.org (rsync) 

das ist meine aller erste Gentoo installation die führ ich von meinem Ubuntu aus.

Ich möchte es natürlich aktuell halten.

Im Prinzip nur ein "emerge --sync"

was nun nicht geht weiß ich leider nicht  :Sad: [/u]

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das deine einträge in der make.conf komisch sind.

Ersetzt mal deine 2 Zeilen durch diese hier

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Sebastian

----------

## criseas

ahhh die 2 neuen Zeilen funktionieren!

Okey danke dir^^. Lag anscheinend wirklich an meinen make.conf einträgen  :Smile: , ich hab die durch die 2 oben ersetzt. 

Problem gelöst!

----------

